# Thinking of taking up breeding



## tobyneilson (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi all
I have always had birds and love birds,am recently thinking of taking up breeding as a hobbie, not on a big scale just a couple of pairs
Was just wondering if anyone could suggest what type of birds are best for breeding,am thinking along the canary/budgie route and possibly some finches or some other small bird
Also if anyone has any tips that would be greatly recieved 
Tobs


----------



## canary20 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi

If your thinking about giving it a go i would advice you to start with finches such as zebras. Easy to sex and also the correct pair can be great parents


----------



## nfp20 (Jun 29, 2010)

Do you research first though if your intending to sell them on for both available market and any rules from DEFRA.


----------



## tobyneilson (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks was gona keep it small with just a pair or two of finches or such,as for selling on the chicks,i live in a rural area where there is a livestock auction of birds/rabbits/hamsters etc every week so i have a outlet to sell/pass on any birds if i decide to
Am just researching for tips and type equipment etc


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Zebra or Bengalese finches are good starters although both will fill an aviary in a year.They don't fetch a lot and could even be hard to sell especially zebras.
Java sparrows are not hard to breed and sell around £12 a pair.Hecks grassfinch...not hard and go for around £35 a pair..Diamond doves not hard...£!5 a pair.
I would avoid quail as they can be hard to stop fighting amongst themselves without space.Lovebirds not hard depending on type £30/40 pair.Bourkes parakeets...lovely quiet birds £40 pair.

Don't touch Gouldians,Star finches or Parrot finches until you know a lot more.
Canaries are fine if you don't mind selling single chicks to the tiny cage brigade.
The above are breeders prices...try and avoid pet shop birds...they're pricey and not always young birds.find a local breeder if you can.Google 'Birdtrek' or 'Birdtrader' for breeders but watch the last it's premium number phone lines.
For finches you will need a decent long cage with a divider(essential for cleaning and seperating birds for whatever reason) Google 'Finch cages'










Make sure you have spare cage space for young 'uns or there will be problems as the adults nest again.

Don't crowd the cages It'll end in grief.

Good luck...










Have a good read of this...

Welcome to the Finch Information Center


----------



## tobyneilson (Jul 9, 2010)

thanks Poohdog,i like your avery!!
As far as obtaining the birds to breed,i can get them from the local lifestock auction,and most of them are young/year old.
Wont be doing it to make money,just be as a hobbie as i love birds and always had them,just wanted try hand at breeding,any money i did make would just be a bonus 
Will check out those sites thanks 
With lovebirds,(have just been offered a pair) is it possible to breed them in a normal large cage with just a nest box in it?


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

I had a pair next to the telly in an all wire cage that raised 4 chicks.

You won't make money...bit it might pay for the seed.


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

I would get in contact with some breeders in your area before you start. They are usually helpfull with newbies and hobbiests. They will have lots of good advice and experience and its always useful to have someone to call on if something goes wrong. 
Think seriously about breeding as there are alot of birds out there already. Some live horrid lives if they go to the wrong person.


----------



## tobyneilson (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks poohdog
Tinamary thanks i will chat to a few breeders next time i am at auction mart, unfortantly i am a shy type person so talking strangers is nervous, find it easier talking to people on forums lol


----------



## tobyneilson (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh well have take the plunge and just bought a double breeding cage of a breeder near me i was talking to,is for finches, will now have to get a couple pair finches and see how it goes


----------



## valerie samantha (Sep 28, 2010)

hello can anyone help me, i have a female budgie about a year old, and got another one, i tht it cud be a boy as it got older and sure enough it is. they are so bonded, we put a box in the cage ( the cage is quite big ) and shes now laid 3 eggs the usual way every other day, do we now get the egg food for her i cant remember, do we now do anything diff, she is a devoted egg sitter, the eggs are fertile as i know some about budgies, i cant remember it all tho so any help please from now on wud be much appreciated ty from valerie samantha


----------



## tobyneilson (Jul 9, 2010)

What food are you feeding them at the moment?
I know with my finches they have a regular supply of egg food,all the time even when not nesting.
Do you have livefood/dried mealworm in with them?if not get some in


----------



## ichliebe (Jan 3, 2011)

My birds now live without cage .
But I am afraid one day they will fly away/


----------

